# Smoke shack vent placement



## adam edland (Dec 4, 2020)

I’m building a smoke and wandering if where I should place the shack


----------



## tallbm (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi there and welcome!

I'm not sure but I bet someone drops in and lets a hand with some info soon :)


----------



## FKemp (Dec 18, 2020)

Hey, did you decide on where to place it? I've recently started building my own and I'm also having trouble deciding. I'm thinking a chimney at the top and one/two ventis on the sides near the bottom, but not sure.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 18, 2020)

Looks similar to a fridge build I did a few years ago. In mine, the cooler portion was on the top, and the copper pipes went into it thru a hole in the back. I just reused the available hole and put a stainless sinkpipe elbow inside, buttressed by big washers on either side. You can see most of it here:





						Commercial SS Fridge Build: My First Try
					

Well gentlemen, I think it's time to post a few pics of my build, since it is very close to completion  I started this in June when I bought a large, single door, Viking commercial SS fridge for $200. Sitting on its wheeled stand, it is over 6' tall. Seemed like bargain to me, compared to what...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 18, 2020)

Intake low, exhaust high. So put your exhaust high on the wall or out the roof. Intakes down close to floor level. What is your heat source?


----------



## duckybud (Jan 1, 2021)

If you are still trying to make up your mind, I built my first with exhaust out the top.  After a year of use it started dripping on meat.  Second one was out the back as high as i could and it has worked fine.  What little that drips back in now just runs down the back.


----------

